# Wer ist dieser Charakter? (One Piece Edition)



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Wie man vom Threadtitel ablesen kann, geht es bei diesem Forenspiel um folgendes:
Person A postet ein Bild von einem One Piece Charakter.
Person B ratet wer der Charakter ist.
Wenn Person B recht hat postet Person B ein neues Bild, dass dann ein anderer erraten muss.
(Und natürlich immer warten, bis Person A sagt, dass das was Person  B gesagt hat auch stimmt)

Und so weiter.. ich denke das sollte jetzt klar sein. Also los gehts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (8. Mai 2009)

Könnte das General Gasbade sein?


----------



## Night falls (8. Mai 2009)

Sollen wir jetzt für jede Fernsehserie nen eigenen "Wer ist das"-Thread aufmachen?


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Könnte das General Gasbade sein?


Richtig. Du bist dran


----------



## x3n0n (8. Mai 2009)

Schon fast zu einfach.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 
Da ich jetzt ne Weile weg bin:


Spoiler



Monkey D. Dragon


Wir Mods können übrigens sehen, wer sich Spoiler anschaut


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Mai 2009)

Ach Verdammt.Der Spoiler war so verlockend. Aber du bist fies mit dem Link.. "....werdasliestistdoof ...."^^


----------



## Minastirit (8. Mai 2009)

das es dragon ist war klar
ruffy's vather
anführer der revulution
erstes mal gesehen bei ehm ach wie heiss das cape town oder so (da wo der könig (gold d. roger) hingerichtiet worden ist) als ruffy von smoker festgehalten wird. danach kommt grünes licht
ruffy rennt weg
er sagt hallo
und geht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich hab spoiler kukt weil ich dachte da steht was wichtiges :<

so wer ist der hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (8. Mai 2009)

Mr 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ffa^^


----------



## Birk (8. Mai 2009)

Etwas leichter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Nightfalls..  du bist kindisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

